
Ask HN: Could we end the Covid-19 pandemic by wearing masks, gloves and goggles? - TekMol
As I understand it, C19 is spread via droplets. CDC says &quot;These droplets can land in the mouths or noses of people who are nearby or possibly be inhaled into the lungs&quot;:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cdc.gov&#x2F;coronavirus&#x2F;2019-ncov&#x2F;prepare&#x2F;transmission.html<p>What if we all were wearing masks? How much would that reduce the droplets? Maybe enough so we stop the exponential infection growth?<p>Since it is also not totally clear if the hands and the eyes play a role in the transmission - how about gloves and goggles?
======
gshdg
Where do you plan to get enough masks, given that hospitals have already run
out? Let alone goggles.

~~~
TekMol
I would think that spitting droplets can get stopped by any piece of cloth
that you wrap around your mouth.

